# Hello all - craziness around Rolex waiting lists



## Rugsoriental (Feb 20, 2019)

Just that really

After seeing a Rolex Explorer I in real life I've decided to (try) acquire GMT Master II Black / red 'pepsi' only it seems like a unicorn will be found sooner. Stainless steel wait at my local AD is 6-8 years! Another one stopped adding names to waiting list six months ago. Yet everywhere seems to have them in various types of gold...not my thing not to mention the price

Its silly really but no doubt the demand is creating more demand from those looking to make a quick buck. I'm going to visit all AD's in my area (West Midlands) and hopefully get a phone call this year saying they have one. Any ideas on how I can get my first Rolex from an AD is appreciated


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Just so you are aware, the black/red bezel is known as a 'Coke', while it's the blue/red that's known as a 'Pepsi...


----------



## Rugsoriental (Feb 20, 2019)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Just so you are aware, the black/red bezel is known as a 'Coke', while it's the blue/red that's known as a 'Pepsi...


 My error... I meant blue/red- it's been a long day


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Rugsoriental said:


> My error... I meant blue/red- it's been a long day


 You mean like this....?


----------



## Rugsoriental (Feb 20, 2019)

Roger the Dodger said:


> You mean like this....?


 Yes Pretty much. The latest version 126720 BLRO I'm a happy chappy seeing it.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Rugsoriental said:


> Yes Pretty much. The latest version 126720 BLRO I'm a happy chappy seeing it.


 That one above is mine from circa 2002 and is a 'Y' series with drilled lugs. I still prefer the pre-ceramic bezel versions of this marque. The ceramic bezel just seems too wide to me...as ever, just a personal opinion.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Rugsoriental said:


> Stainless steel wait at my local AD is 6-8 years!


 :rofl:

Strange..... Better watches from other manufacturers, available for less are available to buy in stock from about 4000 outlets worldwide !?!?

[ btw - I think your local AD is taking the pi55 regarding the waiting list... what they meant to say is : " They won't give us any because we don't sell enough blinged-up lady datejusts" ]


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

You've got more chance of getting hens teeth.. All this Rolex hype and waitlists are annoying. I waited a few months for a Tudor GMT I wouldn't wait any longer for a watch.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Thankfully I don't even like the Pepsi - I know it's a classic but it just looks a bit like a toy watch to me. And don't get me started on Tudor's version, absolute rip-off.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm pretty sure if you are a preferential customer that spends a few bob every year with the right AD there will be no waiting list.


----------



## Rugsoriental (Feb 20, 2019)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Strange..... Better watches from other manufacturers, available for less are available to buy in stock from about 4000 outlets worldwide !?!?
> 
> [ btw - I think your local AD is taking the pi55 regarding the waiting list... what they meant to say is : " They won't give us any because we don't sell enough blinged-up lady datejusts" ]


 Hi JonnyOldBoy

i couldn't agree more with you. Right now I'm focused upon a GMT II but there's other watches I'm still very early on in the research phase (like what I hear about the Seiko 'snowflake') but that's the great thing about my interest in watches.. all in good time

its funny you say that about the datejusts as two AD's have tried that with me. It must be really frustrating for them as they have stock of items that take a while to shift, meanwhile I bet the phone is constantly ringing for the stainless steel sports models. I'm sure if I bought a few of those slow sellers they would miraculously find a GMT II



BondandBigM said:


> I'm pretty sure if you are a preferential customer that spends a few bob every year with the right AD there will be no waiting list.


 Yes I get that feeling as well, but I guess that's business. Always take care of your best customers


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

GASHEAD said:


> Thankfully I don't even like the Pepsi - I know it's a classic but it just looks a bit like a toy watch to me. And don't get me started on Tudor's version, absolute rip-off.


 Could you elaborate on how the Tudor version is an absolute rip off...? Im intrigued as how you come to this opinion...


----------



## Rugsoriental (Feb 20, 2019)

GASHEAD said:


> Thankfully I don't even like the Pepsi - I know it's a classic but it just looks a bit like a toy watch to me. And don't get me started on Tudor's version, absolute rip-off.


 I'm not interested in the Tudor version as I think everytime I looked at it 'I got this because the Rolex wasn't available'. Not too keen on the hands and the bezel isn't ceramic either.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Put your name down and wait - it's all you can do. There are no short-cuts with Rolex wait lists, I've long given up any ideas of trying even with friends in the trade placed at AD's.

The Pepsi GMT is the hottest watch out there right now, other than the Daytona which is always in demand, and as such, un-gettable (is that a word?).

RRP is seven grand and Watchfinder are asking (and getting) £16,000 for them, that tells you all you need to know. Sadly a lot will be going to scalpers who stick their name on every list they can then flip the watch for a couple of thousand profit the day it's bought. If you have to have it, options are either wait a year or so or pay over the odds for one.

Roger has the right idea, a really nice 16710 can be picked up around the £7k mark and they ain't dropping value anytime soon, you can virtually consider it a depreciation-free investment (that's how I get around the 710). Push the boat out and £10,000 might find you a drool-worthy early 1675, and they seem to be climbing even quicker than the ceramics!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

:laughing2dw:


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Rugsoriental said:


> I'm not interested in the Tudor version as I think everytime I looked at it 'I got this because the Rolex wasn't available'.


 I just don't get this Tudor=poor-mans-Rolex stuff...... its daft. The watches are entirely different. The tudor offering has its own facets and qualities with the added bonus that its actually available to buy.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

BondandBigM said:


> I'm pretty sure if you are a preferential customer that spends a few bob every year with the right AD there will be no waiting list.


 When I bought ours, the AD got them from the safe.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Rugsoriental said:


> its funny you say that about the datejusts as two AD's have tried that with me. It must be really frustrating for them as they have stock of items that take a while to shift, meanwhile I bet the phone is constantly ringing for the stainless steel sports models. I'm sure if I bought a few of those slow sellers they would miraculously find a GMT II


 Laings in Southampton only now stock 4 brands... TAG ( a poultry sub collection ) , IWC , P-P and Rolex. They can't even stock a simple Oyster Pep in white or black dial , let alone a steel sports watch. All they have in their window apart from the odd explorer and Air King if you are lucky is jewelled up or gold Datejusts.... They must bitterly regret shedding all their other brands after being bossed around by Rolex over the terms of what they sell in their West Quay anchor store.... Frustration is exactly the word I suspect... ( meanwhile Goldsmiths 100 yards away continues to see Omega/Breitling/Tudor/Bremont fly out of the door in considerable numbers.....


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> That one above is mine from circa 2002 and is a 'Y' series with drilled lugs. I still prefer the pre-ceramic bezel versions of this marque. The ceramic bezel just seems too wide to me...as ever, just a personal opinion.


 is there any way to drill those lugs? vin


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Rob.B said:


> Could you elaborate on how the Tudor version is an absolute rip off...? Im intrigued as how you come to this opinion...


 Not a rip-off as in too expensive, but a rip-off of the style of the Rolex version for those who can't afford/be bothered to wait for the Pepsi. I know they are sister brands and there are differences between the two watches, but essentially it's the same look.


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> I just don't get this Tudor=poor-mans-Rolex stuff...... its daft. The watches are entirely different. The tudor offering has its own facets and qualities with the added bonus that its actually available to buy.


 As an owner of both I can sort of understand how some can reach that conclusion. If you are looking to buy a Rolex but pick up a Tudor because you cant find one or afford one then yes, its fair to reach that conclusion in much the same way you can say about Christopher Ward, Steinhart or anything else. Thats not a criticism of Tudor or any other brand. The Tudor I have is completely different from the Rolex so that comparison is not in my mind, I bought both watches because I liked them nothing more than that but I can see for example if you bought a Tudor black bay because you couldnt afford/find a sub you will always be wanting to buy a sub.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> I just don't get this Tudor=poor-mans-Rolex stuff...... its daft. The watches are entirely different. The tudor offering has its own facets and qualities with the added bonus that its actually available to buy.


 It's playground stuff for big children. The Black Bay 36 gets more use than the Explorer on my wrist out of choice.


----------



## Rugsoriental (Feb 20, 2019)

kevkojak said:


> Put your name down and wait - it's all you can do. There are no short-cuts with Rolex wait lists, I've long given up any ideas of trying even with friends in the trade placed at AD's.
> 
> The Pepsi GMT is the hottest watch out there right now, other than the Daytona which is always in demand, and as such, un-gettable (is that a word?).
> 
> ...


 Hi Kevkojak

Thanks for your sage advice. I'll take a look at the 16710's and see what they're like. In the meantime I'll join the 'queue' for the latest model as it seems I've not got much to lose


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Another thing I would dash into the mixture... Rolex are renowned for "keeping their value" blah blah ..... and thus many pre-owned are spotted in windows are "surprisingly high prices". Yet my ( albeit Hampshire-limited) research suggests that many of these watches languish in the window for months and sometimes years ..... Meanwhile, other brands zip in and out. My point is that for some small independents at least in my neck of the woods, the Brand could be a stealthy weigh around their necks, especially if they are busy fools and not keeping tabs on their books. Its not just Rolex ....


----------



## Francis Urquhart (Jan 11, 2017)

The highly rated HQ Milton chaps will give you this nice little 2002 model and change from £7k, although if you have to pay import duty that would hurt. I'd say a used one is slightly more subtle than a new one, and the better for it.

[IMG alt="2002 Rolex GMT-Master II 16710 "Pepsi" photo"]https://d2ok2xewd7jb6a.cloudfront.net/timepieces/photos/161cb213ac15517e3e9924ecf613769dcdd1272a.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Rugsoriental (Feb 20, 2019)

Francis Urquhart said:


> The highly rated HQ Milton chaps will give you this nice little 2002 model and change from £7k, although if you have to pay import duty that would hurt. I'd say a used one is slightly more subtle than a new one, and the better for it.
> 
> [IMG alt="2002 Rolex GMT-Master II 16710 "Pepsi" photo"]https://d2ok2xewd7jb6a.cloudfront.net/timepieces/photos/161cb213ac15517e3e9924ecf613769dcdd1272a.jpg[/IMG]


 Yes the import duty would be a deal breaker unless the price was lower.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

I spoke to the lady who does some of my marketing this morning about this Rolex-long-waity "problem" and her assessment was swift and concise ; "They obviously don't make as much margin on those watches as others which they are able to fulfil in great numbers". The more you think about it, the more obvious it is.


----------



## Rugsoriental (Feb 20, 2019)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> I spoke to the lady who does some of my marketing this morning about this Rolex-long-waity "problem" and her assessment was swift and concise ; "They obviously don't make as much margin on those watches as others which they are able to fulfil in great numbers". The more you think about it, the more obvious it is.


 That's it pretty much..they have their own foundries so the markup on Precious metals is even greater. The AD's seem to hold the trickle of the stainless steel for their higher spending customers (and use the lure of 'if you buy a blingy watch from us then you stand a better chance of getting a stainless steel)

Rolex seem to have no wish to ramp up production of stainless steel models as maintaining the status quo moves Rolex even more up market. Tudor could occupy the space left by Rolex (a relatively affordable tool watch) as the availability is greater. They make something exclusive by making it elusive!


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Rugsoriental said:


> That's it pretty much..they have their own foundries so the markup on Precious metals is even greater.


 This is true. Rolex have "very successfully speculated" in both the Precious metals and Gem markets according to a Journal I was thumbing through at an airport last year....


----------



## Rugsoriental (Feb 20, 2019)

I'm not averse to looking at other brands if only Omega could rethink their products by doing away with the seemingly endless variations of the same watch, the long confusing reference numbers which seem like IP addresses to me. I'll wager that my local Omega boutique has not had a customer come in saying "I really like the 220.13.38.20.03.001"

I get the exclusive aura Rolex want to maintain for what is effectively a mass produced item (albeit with very high standards) but the vibe I experience from the AD's (ie no chance - would you like to look at another brand?) is that what Rolex themselves want to continue.


----------



## Chris 810 (Nov 18, 2018)

It is my opinion that you should hold out for the GMT

and once you have this










You can do this










Which allows you to get this









And this










The ultimate 3 watch collection

i am currently running the black bezel for that "its actually better than a sub " look


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm not interested in buying a Rolex, not the current crop. Does Rolex put customers on a waiting list?

I find that hard to fathom, Rolex watches are very nice (some of them) but not particularly special, IMO.

I don't see such a practise as a great business model, however, but folk law seems to help.

I won't go on a waiting list for anything (other than the NHS). :wink:


----------



## Rugsoriental (Feb 20, 2019)

Stan said:


> I'm not interested in buying a Rolex, not the current crop. Does Rolex put customers on a waiting list?
> 
> I find that hard to fathom, Rolex watches are very nice (some of them) but not particularly special, IMO.
> 
> ...


 I'm a relative newbie so I'm getting 'used' to the current sales approach by many AD's. There will be datejusts (usually precious metal) and or Oyster Perpetual along with others in precious metals. Anything professional/sporty in stainless steel (Sub, GMT etc) is unlikely to be on display/sale. If you do get a chance to buy one then it's once you've joined the waiting list or notification list. Got a call today from my AD whom I initially expressed an interest in the Rolex Explorer I but he didn't have one in stock. So I joined the wait list a week ago (said it might be 3 months). I managed to try one on and like it I did something wasn't right. I got back and said I wanted the GMT Pepsi instead (to be told that has a 6-8 year wait!) anyway they have an Explorer available in the store today!

Im going to sleep on it. Will I kick myself for passing up on it in the hope of waiting for the Pepsi/aka 'unicorn' (which I've not tried on)



Chris 810 said:


> It is my opinion that you should hold out for the GMT
> 
> and once you have this
> 
> ...


 Hi Chris 810

thanks for those amazing shots. Lots of encouragement it sure has given me to wait for one. I had a missed call from my local WOS and I was so keen to ring him back to find out he now has an Explorer in stock! He knows my wish to go for the Pepsi now and repeated the 6 year wait for it so I said I will sleep on it and let him know by close of business tomorrow whether I will snap it up... decisions decisions


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Rugsoriental said:


> I'm﻿﻿ not averse to looking at other brands if only Omega could rethink their products by doing a﻿way wi﻿th the seemi﻿ngly end﻿less ﻿variati﻿ons﻿﻿﻿ of the ﻿sam﻿e w﻿at﻿c﻿h﻿,﻿


 Why not think out of the box, and forget about "high end" consumerist brands. There's a cornucopia of quality wrist wear to be had originating from Germany. Horology doesn't end with Rolex and Omega. The way to sort them out, is don't buy their stuff. Sports Rolex are fast becoming a financial product that happens to tell the time.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> Why not think out of the box, and forget about "high end" consumerist brands. There's a cornucopia of quality wrist wear to be had originating from Germany. Horology doesn't end with Rolex and Omega. The way to sort them out, is don't buy their stuff. Sports Rolex are fast becoming a financial product that happens to tell the time.


 and CW it seems :thumbsup: dont forget CW or we will be in trouble.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Why not think out of the box, and forget about "high end" consumerist brands. There's a cornucopia of quality wrist wear to be had originating from Germany. Horology doesn't end with Rolex and Omega. The way to sort them out, is don't buy their stuff. Sports Rolex are fast becoming a financial product that happens to tell the time.


 Omega are guilty of over-egging their "Moonwatches" and special editions but all their other stuff is A. Available and B. Mostly very fairly priced .... They should not be compared to a company whose current business model is to apparently sell bejewelled small watches to rich old ladies..... and make other folk pay £5000 too much for a desk watch from a grey dealer.... :drinks:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Omega are guilty of over-egging their "Moonwatches" and special editions but all their other stuff is A. Available and B. Mostly very fairly priced .... They should not be compared to a company whose current business model is to apparently sell bejewelled small watches to rich old ladies..... and make other folk pay £5000 too much for a desk watch from a grey dealer.... :drinks:


 Agreed, but it's always the same old suspect's. Of which are not necessarily better watches than a lot of others, out there and available. The culprits marketing machines are more efficient (and costly).


----------



## Rugsoriental (Feb 20, 2019)

Nigelp said:


> and CW it seems :thumbsup: dont forget CW or we will be in trouble.


 I'm subscribed to Christopher Ward newsletter so you never know if the right one shows up. Right now I'm focused on Rolex and I certainly aim to own at least two of them in good time


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Agreed, but it's always the same old suspect's. Of which are not necessarily better watches than a lot of others, out there and available. The culprits marketing machines are more efficient (and costly).


 This is true.... and for a certain premium less a comparable watch can be had. But the deduction only goes so far. It also works the other way , with Swatch , with Longines entry watches being a lot better value that almost anything else in their price bracket. But yes ... you wisdom is valid.



Rugsoriental said:


> Right now I'm focused on Rolex and I certainly aim to own at least two of them in good time


 They have got you ..... :to_become_senile:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> with﻿﻿ Lo﻿ngi﻿ne﻿s


 And Hamilton.


----------



## Rugsoriental (Feb 20, 2019)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> This is true.... and for a certain premium less a comparable watch can be had. But the deduction only goes so far. It also works the other way , with Swatch , with Longines entry watches being a lot better value that almost anything else in their price bracket. But yes ... you wisdom is valid.
> 
> They have got you ..... :to_become_senile:


 They certainly have got me and for an item that some say isn't necessary in the age of mobile phones, is mass produced (despite the apparent SS shortage) but to me there are more reasons to own a Rolex than not.

Maybe it's the fact the model update seems to be very subtle changes but not subtle to the trained eye, an example is the difference between the 214270 Explorer I Mki vs the Mkii (Lumes and slightly longer hour hand) I hope I find out one day why I can't go past a watch shop without gazing at the display.

Yes pretty much hooked but I need to build my knowledge first before I consider building a collection


----------



## ZeroAlpha (Feb 16, 2019)

I've been contacting various ADs in Kent for Sub availability. More out of interest then anything else. Need to tuck a few more grand away first. First one said 5 years, second one 2 years. I did mention I'd be dropping a wad of cash, not credit.

I'm torn between going on a waiting list and sticking it out, or going for a cheaper Tudor BlackBay or Planet Ocean. All iconic watches.

As much as I want a Rolex in my collection (aim of it becoming an heirloom to pass to my lad), it's pretty shocking the wait on them. I'd suck up 6 months, but 5 years is ridiculous.

It would be interesting to find out where the sticking point lies. Is it Rolex themselves, the ADs or a mixture of them both.

I might just go on the 2 year list and see what happens.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

Dan86 said:


> it's pretty shocking the wait on them. I'd suck up 6 months, but 5 years is ridiculous.


 Then walk away! There's plenty more great watches out there... Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Dan86 said:


> or Planet Ocean.


 THIS .... choose the right one and you won't regret it. They hug the wrist like the Roley possibly won't and are more subtle in many ways.


----------



## ZeroAlpha (Feb 16, 2019)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> THIS .... choose the right one and you won't regret it. They hug the wrist like the Roley possibly won't and are more subtle in many ways.


Yeah I tried one on a few weeks back and thought it was smart. Saw a lad wearing a larger one today (do they come in 43mm?) Looked an absolute beaut.....tempted!!!

#takemymoney haha

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

The whole idea of a Rolex waiting list is a bit of a misnomer. Is it really a waiting list ???

All you do is wander into an Ad, have a bit of chit chat and if you are lucky a cuppa then leave your contact details.

No deposit, no commitment, no probing questions as to whether you have the wherewithal. As far as the AD is concerned you could be any Tom, Dick, Harry, Walter Mitty or Chancer that read on the tinternet about a bit of easy profit.

Doesn't sound much like a waiting list to me.

I wonder how many people they actually contact when a watch lands.

Probably their regular customers that spend a few quid.



I can't believe people are daft enough to get in a tizz over it.

:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> The whole idea of a Rolex waiting list is a bit of a misnomer. Is it really a waiting list ???
> 
> All you do is wander into an Ad, have a bit of chit chat and if you are lucky a cuppa then leave your contact details.
> 
> ...


 Im lost now so theres no waiting list and they dont contact people and they just sell them to people they know. And a lot of people on forums are upset because they cant get one. I can't make head nor tail out of it. Why do they give them coffee and chit chat then? Seems weird. Are they really just a sort of Nescafe commercial rather than a watch company? No im lost. This bloke never got what he was after either. Just a coffee. How come youve got a rolex then, come on own up.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> How come youve got a rolex then, come on own up.


 I went to Singapore and bought a couple. Shops were full of them.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

I tried to get an LV in the UK and all I got was the runaround, made of unobtainanium they said, a gazillion years waiting list they said.

Pitched up in Singapore made a few enquiries

You got dolla Mr Bond.

Of course.

Shortly thereafter LV on the wrist and I got it at bit off List price.

Call my an old cynic but how many of these whingers on the tinternet would actually be in a position to buy one if they were offered.



:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> I went to Singapore and bought a couple. Shops were full of them.
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:
> 
> ...


 I'm with you now, so then, in not so many words you are saying the ones who moan about the waiting lists are also the faggots who get dolled up on a Sunday and go wasting salesmen's time in new BMW showrooms etc. Drinking free coffee and getting free entertainment for the afternoon then. Thats what you mean isnt it mr b, but as always you are far too polite to say so being such a gent.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> I'm with you now, so then, in not so many words you are saying the ones who moan about the waiting lists are also the faggots who get dolled up on a Sunday and go wasting salesmen's time in new BMW showrooms etc. Drinking free coffee and getting free entertainment for the afternoon then. Thats what you mean isnt it mr b, but as always you are far too polite to say so being such a gent.


 Something along those lines.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Something along those lines.
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 Thank you Mr B if you ever need an Advocate to put your case, I could do with the work at the moment. I'm fed up of being out in the freezing cold fixing my own car and I now agree when my dad said go and be a Lawyer its easier, that he was right. So i give in.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

It's the same all over for the wait for Rolex sports stuff now. For a while Bangkok seemed immune to the shortages elsewhere, but it's here now and has been for a while.

Personally, I think anyone that thinks waiting 6 years for a bulk built watch is acceptable, is nuts! Unless it was truly exclusive, like a Roger Smith or something.

Bangkok is interesting with the Rolex / Omega thing. Here, Rolex are sold through numerous outlets, both AD's and boutiques, in various locations across Bangkok and Thailand, but Omega are only available through no more than 4 Omega owned boutiques in Bangkok and one of those is tiny. They do not sell via any AD's and are very strict on discounts, current max available is 5%. They have no outlets outside of Bangkok and there is only a small outlet, with other watches, at the main international airport.

Another shop (Cortina watches) keeps saying they will be selling Omega, I assume through an 'in-house' boutique arrangement and they have a sign up to that affect, but 6-months on, there is still no sign of that happening.

When the 'hit' on the major brands happened a while ago, I asked the manager at one of the Omega boutiques how they had been affected, and she said, 'just a little'.

There is also a swatch repair and service centre in Bangkok, which is handy and you can just walk in and discuss your watch with them.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Caller. said:


> Personally, I think anyone that thinks waiting 6 years for a bulk built watch is acceptable, is nuts! Unless it was truly exclusive, like a Roger Smith or something.


 I think many forget that they are just mass produced watches made of Steel.... Your point perfectly sums up my feelings....


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> I think many forget that they are just mass produced watches made of Steel.... Your point perfectly sums up my feelings....


 Anybody that is waiting six years for a stainless sports Rolex clearly isn't going to the right shop.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

A quick flight to Tenerife and an AD had them all in the window for the taking, I doubt it that has changed in the nine months or so when we were last there, a bit back when we were there I had a look at a new Sea Dweller and there was even some talk of a small discount if I pulled cash out there and then.


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Some countries obviously have trouble shifting stock of Rolex. My Daytona came brand new unworn with all stickers etc from a UK non AD and was originally registered in October 2018 by the Rolex AD in Thessalonika Greece. Not that I'm complaining but bet someone in Greece has missed out...


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Rugsoriental said:


> Stainless﻿ steel wait at my local AD is 6-8 years!


 What?! I thought 6-8 weeks was an age for my OFAH watch! :taunt:



Roger the Dodger said:


> Just so you are aware, the black/red bezel is known as a 'Coke', while it's the blue/red that's known as a 'Pepsi...


 I'm ashamed to write I didn't know about the "Coke" bezel only the "Pepsi". :king:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

themysterybidder said:


> What?! I thought 6-8 weeks was an age for my OFAH watch! :taunt:
> 
> I'm ashamed to write I didn't know about the "Coke" bezel only the "Pepsi". :king:


 Never mind, Cass...we all learn something new everyday. I guess you've not heard of the 'Root Beer' either...?

[IMG alt="Image result for rolex gmt root beer" data-ratio="100.00"]https://www.bobswatches.com/images/z111740p---Copy.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Never mind, Cass...we all learn something new everyday. I guess you've not heard of the 'Root Beer' either...?


 The Watch matches the product. Yuk !


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Never mind, Cass...we all learn something new everyday. I guess you've not heard of the 'Root Beer' either...?


 That's a new one to me! :yes:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> The Watch matches the product. Yuk !


 It's definitely an aquired tase...both the watch and root beer. I don't think I could ever have a brown watch!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

This one earned the nickname "Rolex Water"










Because it tasteless.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Are there any nicknames for solid colour bezels, such as, black?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

themysterybidder said:


> Are there any nicknames for solid colour bezels, such as, black?


 LN i think

https://www.rolexforums.com/showthread.php?t=167186

none of its as posh as it sounds its just on about the colour in a foreign language, like maserati quattroporte is just 4 door and blancpain is just white bread.

:tumbleweed: boring really not like GRAND SEIKO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

which is a fab name! :clap:



WRENCH said:


> This one earned the nickname "Rolex Water"
> 
> 
> 
> Because it tasteless.


 I think @BondandBigM should get a leopard skin strap for his Linette Green Diver thingy me bob



WRENCH said:


> The Watch matches the product. Yuk !


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> I think﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ @BondandBigM should get a leopard skin strap for his Linette Green Diver thingy me bo﻿﻿b﻿


 Mmmmm.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> Mmmmm.


 i was thinking more any of these 20mm ones would be suitable?

https://www.lyst.com/shop/philip-stein-belts/


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> i was thinking more any of these 20mm ones would be suitable?
> 
> https://www.lyst.com/shop/philip-stein-belts/


 Exquisite. How about frog or toad skin ? I could hop over and fit one. :tumbleweed:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> Exquisite. How about frog or toad skin ? I could hop over and fit one. :tumbleweed:


 sounds good to me.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

themysterybidder said:


> Are there any nicknames for solid colour bezels, such as, black?


 The green bezelled anniversary Submariner like @BondandBigM's has 'LV' after the model number which refers to the colour of the bezel...Lunette Verte. The watch as a whole is sometimes referred to as a 'Kermit', as opposed to the later, ceramic bezelled version that also has a green dial. This is referred to as a 'Hulk'. The black bezelled sub has 'LN' after its number for Lunette Noire.

The 'Kermit' and 'Hulk' together.

[IMG alt="Image result for Rolex 'Kermit'" data-ratio="100.00"]https://i.redd.it/kl2l9yc1ne211.jpg[/IMG]

I must say that I'm not a fan of the later ceramic Rolex bezels. To me, they appear wider (they're probably not...) and don't have the metallic 'sparkle' of the older, aluminium ones, but as ever, that is just my personal preference and opinion.


----------



## Rugsoriental (Feb 20, 2019)

Dan86 said:


> I've been contacting various ADs in Kent for Sub availability. More out of interest then anything else. Need to tuck a few more grand away first. First one said 5 years, second one 2 years. I did mention I'd be dropping a wad of cash, not credit.
> 
> I'm torn between going on a waiting list and sticking it out, or going for a cheaper Tudor BlackBay or Planet Ocean. All iconic watches.
> 
> ...


 I'm going to get on a few lists and make a point of visiting those AD's reminding them I wish to purchase two SS (Pepsi and a Batman) with an assurance that potential third one they will get my business on all three. I'm sure the 'list' is full of chancers who have no intention of buying anyway



BondandBigM said:


> The whole idea of a Rolex waiting list is a bit of a misnomer. Is it really a waiting list ???
> 
> All you do is wander into an Ad, have a bit of chit chat and if you are lucky a cuppa then leave your contact details.
> 
> ...


 If I ran an AD (now there's a thought) if a Pepsi landed I would ring the regular customer unless the first time buyer gave me a very plausible reason why they 'need' it. I'd love to hear any successful reasons



JonnyOldBoy said:


> I think many forget that they are just mass produced watches made of Steel.... Your point perfectly sums up my feelings....


 I couldn't agree more. If Rolex had a wider sports range I'm sure they would go like hot cakes as well. I'm ok about the matter. Life is too short to be hung up about a luxury watch.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> https://www.lyst.com/shop/philip-stein-belts/


 That's actually a good website, not seen it before.

:thumbsup:

Ended up looking in Harrods

https://www.harrods.com/en-gb/moncler/logo-sweater-p000000000006247996

Could get expensive

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> The green bezelled anniversary Submariner like @BondandBigM's has 'LV' after the model number which refers to the colour of the bezel...Lunette Verte. The watch as a whole is sometimes referred to as a 'Kermit', as opposed to the later, ceramic bezelled version that also has a green dial. This is referred to as a 'Hulk'. The black bezelled sub has 'LN' after its number for Lunette Noire.
> 
> The 'Kermit' and 'Hulk' together.
> 
> ...


 Surprisingly the early LV's didn't have "LV" after the serial number on the papers or even on the watch itself.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Surprisingly the early LV's didn't have "LV" after the serial number on the papers or even on the watch itself.


 why did they choose green for the anniversary sub? 2003 was the anniversary year wasn't it? I see maxi dial mentioned what does it mean? and what is the difference between a fat 4 and normal 4?

Oh i can recommend this jumper

very comfy and none itch warm too.

https://www.ssense.com/en-gb/men/product/gucci/black-voliere-jacquard-sweater/3306639?clickref=1011l66tfVxf&utm_source=PH_1011l2075&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_content=1100l24753&utm_term=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.lyst.com%2F&utm_campaign=

one last thing when did the rehaut get rolex rolex rolex and which is most desirable that or plain?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> why did they choose green for the anniversary sub?


 Rolex seem to choose green as the distinguishing colour on their anniversary editions...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> why did they choose green for the anniversary sub? 2003 was the anniversary year wasn't it? I see maxi dial mentioned what does it mean? and what is the difference between a fat 4 and normal 4?
> 
> Oh i can recommend this jumper
> 
> ...


 Apparently the plain rehaut is more desirable but to be honest in the real world it's barely noticeable, as for the fat four the top of the 4 on the bezel is very slightly bigger but again barely noticeable.

According to Rolex purists there are several different models over its lifespan, Mk1, MK2 and so on, very subtle changes, for example the colour of the bezel or ovel "O" , but again barely noticeable without a loup.

The maxi dial refers to the indexes which are larger and something to do with the minute hand which again are bigger.

A load of [email protected]@xs but such is the world of Rolex collectors.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Apparently the plain rehaut is more desirable but to be honest in the real world it's barely noticeable, as for the fat four the top of the 4 on the bezel is very slightly bigger but again barely noticeable.
> 
> According to Rolex purists there are several different models over its lifespan, Mk1, MK2 and so on, very subtle changes, for example the colour of the bezel or ovel "O" , but again barely noticeable without a loup.
> 
> ...


 Your explanations explains why none of it was discernible to my eye. Thanks.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> Your explanations explains why none of it was discernible to my eye. Thanks.


 The word should be "indices"

Mostly those discernable minor differences were not deliberate and probably down to ongoing production issues, change of paint suppliers for the bezel inserts might be an example.

But hey ho

Rolex collectors are a strange breed. Personally back in the day I was just happy to get my hands on one.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> The word should be "indices"
> 
> Mostly those discernable minor differences were not deliberate and probably down to ongoing production issues, change of paint suppliers for the bezel inserts might be an example.
> 
> ...


 Yes it doesn't sound like the changes were really meant to be noticed, probably just machine settings and changes in production and as you say suppliers rather than marketing changes intended to improve model on model.

it does seem some people like to identify minute detail and invent explanations which are in reality fictitious. And add nothing and were never intended to!

how is it put? Seiko v Rolex and Seiko does not copy Rolex? And Seiko is as good as Rolex? 










If only the Japanese were as good at imitating BMW...

I might buy it and put it on every wruw describing it as the seiko prime minister the foil to the rolex president, on jubilee. Visodate dial.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> Your explanations explains why none of it was discernible to my eye. Thanks.


 ...and mine. Thanks for the clarification, @BondandBigM :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> ...and mine. Thanks for the clarification, @BondandBigM :thumbsup:


 In one fowl swoop Bond has created a watershed a complete division to the very root of generic collector rolex thinking, and description, rendering it nonsense and as always elevating the status of this forum in rolex terms above that of...the rolex forum.

one more question why is the bubble back so highly regarded, is it just a lot of hot air?


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

WhileI was in the city this morning I glanced in a jewellers window,like you do  and counted eight Rolex watches just waiting for a new home.


----------



## Rugsoriental (Feb 20, 2019)

Bonzodog said:


> WhileI was in the city this morning I glanced in a jewellers window,like you do  and counted eight Rolex watches just waiting for a new home.


 My home hasn't got any Rolex's!

While the SS's seem to be made of unobtanium, I'm considering splurging more on another model rather than pay more for a grey market for SS. The 126711 root beer does look good...is that subject to the same crazy wait


----------



## Rugsoriental (Feb 20, 2019)

Bonzodog said:


> WhileI was in the city this morning I glanced in a jewellers window,like you do  and counted eight Rolex watches just waiting for a new home.


 I need to see my GP whenever I go somewhere I automatically think where is the nearest Jewellers so I can glimpse the Rolex's. I've found a stickist of Grand Seiko.... that Snowflake!


----------



## julian2002 (Jun 15, 2018)

While I'd love a pepsi or rootbeer gmt I'll never own one as I'll never spend enough with an AD to get on their list or be able to bring myself to pay 1.5x+ rrp on the grey market.

I'd like a grape Oyster Perpetual jsut for fun but nearly 5k isn't just ofr fun money.

The milgauss gv is ok and reasonably easy to source but again 'ok' and 6k doesn;t sit well with me.

Wanted an Esplorer, bought a smiths and love it.

Only one I'd really consider is the Explorer 2 black but they are getting hard to source now too...

In all I'm not that into the brand to jump through all the hoops.


----------



## Rugsoriental (Feb 20, 2019)

julian2002 said:


> While I'd love a pepsi or rootbeer gmt I'll never own one as I'll never spend enough with an AD to get on their list or be able to bring myself to pay 1.5x+ rrp on the grey market.
> 
> I'd like a grape Oyster Perpetual jsut for fun but nearly 5k isn't just ofr fun money.
> 
> ...


 I think that making an appointment to have a chat with the senior staff can help. That is the next time they have one in stock I said I'd like to view it and I'll go from there and put a deposit on. I would rather wait for the one I want than to buy something else and later regret it. It doesn't mean to say I haven't got blinkers on I will still consider other watches.

I want to buy my first Rolex from an AD unless there's a real compelling reason not to. Let's face it these watches are luxuries and I don't have many of those so I can justify paying the money but not an inflated amount through another source. Only I know what this watch means to me and hopefully one day it will be passed on to the next generation


----------

